
Ask HN: How do you measure residential ISP uptime? - pokochizu
Curious if people have already written tools out there they&#x27;d be willing to share.
======
rohmish
i ping 8.8.8.8 every 10 mins and log it if it cant connect. Nothing for speed
though.

